# Towing with Hybrid Vehicles



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

When I worked for the state of Texas, a lot of the vehicles were propane powered, and I had to tow all kinds of **** with them. Didn't work great, but was doable, as long as I didn't get in a hurry.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

By 2040 I'll be too old to care. Just write me up a ticket.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

k9kenai said:


> I was reading an article on Accuweather (because apparently this is where I get my news now) on the fact that France has decided to ban all gasoline and diesel powered vehicles by 2040...


_What France is banning is the sale of *new* cars, gas or diesel powered by 2040._
Many manufacturers though are already gearing toward electric or alternative power long before that year.
France is hoping that by 2055 all vehicles that spill dangerous emissions will be off the road and no longer a consideration of hurting our world with emissions.
I found nothing about trucks though and how they shall power them no matter where I looked at articles and information.

I know on Long Island {New York State} near all of the residential garbage carting companies have gone to natural gas trucks.
The town and state highway department trucks are also natural gas and as old is replaced this is what they purchase.
The only downfall I know about is not enough filling stations, not close enough together that a vehicle can be driven for a 8 hour shift of work without needing to refuel at least once and or run-out of gas happen.
I've seen a lot of vehicles being towed off the road by a diesel powered tow-truck because they could not make it back to the garage for fuel... expensive ouch if you do this often.
As for "power" to tow... garbage trucks that I've seen were a huge capacity of 25 yards {printed on truck side} and they haul down the road fully loaded @ 60mph no problem.
Now, think the largest of dump truck, {not tractor-trailer} commonly seen on the road and that is a 20 yard container capacity...so larger. The cabs and chassis are the same underneath.
I've also seen these kinds of trucks plowing a heavy, heavy snow-load with no problem as long as they get "fuel" often as needed, same as any other vehicle.
Biggest downfall I see is the need to build fueling stations of this type...

As for normal sized trucks we "horse-people" use to haul our trailers and animals around I have heard nothing, seen nothing either, but if they can make propane and natural gas running commercial sized trucks with power galore why not our smaller use daily driver trucks... :-?
New technology...like anything else "new" and "state-of-art", you don't want the first year of production but third or fourth year so by then the worst of the bugs have been worked out or fixes found.:-x
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

elkdog said:


> By 2040 I'll be too old to care. Just write me up a ticket.


:iagree:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The real question for me is how much will a vehicle cost in 2040 that is capable of towing a horse trailer.

My bet is many who can afford to tow now, likely won't be able to afford towing should such stupid requirements be allowed to go forward.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Our town has some propane vehicles, and they tow just fine. The big problem is lack of propane filling infrastructure. No doubt, by implementation time, propane filling stations will be as easy to find as gas.

A small price to pay for global ecological protection, IMO.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I do really like the idea of finding more eco friendly ways and I am happy that vehicle manufacturers are being given stricter standards however I am definitely worried not only about cost but quality, especially for personal vehicles. Hopefully with this time frame they will be able to produce some vehicles with longer lasting, more powerful batteries for the all electric vehicles and create more filling stations for vehicles running on propane or other natural gases. Perhaps by this time more of the second generation biofuels will also have progressed through their testing phases and be available on the market.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know, when I read the hazzards of propane, I don't see any great value in using it, over 'traditional fuels
I did know someone who hauled his horse trailer, with a truck that ran on propane, and seemed to have enough power.

'Hazards[edit]
Propane is a simple asphyxiant.[35] Unlike natural gas, propane is denser than air. It may accumulate in low spaces and near the floor. When abused as an inhalant, it may cause hypoxia (lack of oxygen), pneumonia, or cardiac failure or arrest.[36][37] Propane has low toxicity since it is not readily absorbed and is not biologically active. Commonly stored under pressure at room temperature, propane and its mixtures will flash evaporate at atmospheric pressure and cool well below the freezing point of water. The cold gas, which appears white due to moisture condensing from the air, may cause frostbite.

Propane is denser than air. If a leak in a propane fuel system occurs, the gas will have a tendency to sink into any enclosed area and thus poses a risk of explosion and fire. The typical scenario is a leaking cylinder stored in a basement; the propane leak drifts across the floor to the pilot light on the furnace or water heater, and results in an explosion or fire. This property makes propane generally unsuitable as a fuel for boats.

A hazard associated with propane storage and transport is known as a BLEVE or boiling liquid expanding vapor explosion. The Kingman Explosion involved a railroad tank car in Kingman, Arizona in 1973 during a propane transfer. The fire and subsequent explosions resulted in twelve fatalities and numerous injuries.[38]


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Smilie said:


> I don't know, when I read the hazzards of propane, I don't see any great value in using it, over 'traditional fuels
> I did know someone who hauled his horse trailer, with a truck that ran on propane, and seemed to have enough power.
> 
> 'Hazards[edit]
> ...


I was concerned about that too. I was also wondering (just based on how quickly we can go through our propane during the winter time when we are heating our house) is how often we would need to fill our fuel tank when driving with it and how expensive it would be. I don't know about propane for vehicles, but propane for heating a house is definitely NOT cheap and it doesn't last as long as you would like before you have to fill up again. :-|


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

k9kenai said:


> CAN these hybrids and/or all electric vehicles even tow trailers? Are there even any on the market right now designed to tow in the same sense as a traditional tow vehicle?


Actually, an all-electric or hybrid powered vehicle should be better than a gas powered vehicle for towing, because of the superior torque of electric engines over gas. An electric or hybrid powered vehicle theoretically could behave more like a diesel engine vehicle. So I wouldn't worry too much about the future of towing.

I am not aware of any current all-electric or hybrid vehicles suitable for towing a horse trailer, but the technology is there. The little Toyota Highlander hybrid SUV has a 3500 lb tow rating.

As far as environmental impact, you might want to factor in that in many parts of the world, including much of the United States, if you drive an all-electric vehicle it is actually coal powered.


----------

